# ink and more



## dafdaf123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all I'm starting a new t shirt business and before buying the equipment I wanted to see if you have any suggestions.

I decided to go for the Epson WorkForce WF-7110DTW A3+ Colour Inkjet Printer and 
40 x 50cm CLAM T-shirt Heat Press Machine HP3801
Will they produce high quality prints?
Also, which Ink should I put in the printer that would be good and cost effective?
And which Transfer paper do you recommend? I live in the U.K 

Thanks!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

dafdaf123 said:


> Hi all I'm starting a new t shirt business and before buying the equipment I wanted to see if you have any suggestions.
> 
> I decided to go for the Epson WorkForce WF-7110DTW A3+ Colour Inkjet Printer and
> 40 x 50cm CLAM T-shirt Heat Press Machine HP3801
> ...


There has been a long thread on the UK part of the forum about someone having massive problems with refillable cartridges in the WF 7610. The wf7110 uses the same cartridges, so you might want to check out that thread before you buy.

Ink Express (.co.uk) sell good quality ink, either in cartridges, or bulk ink for refillables for most models. They have stopped selling refilallables for the wf7110.

The HP3801 is sold by a company that trades under the names of Signsworld or UK Cutter. They don't have a good reputation for aftersales, if you have any problems.

If you are going to get a cheap press, best to get one from a supplier with a proper brick and mortar business premises, rather than some clown who dropships from a terraced house somewhere. At least then you are dealing with a company who has a reputation to protect, and a doorstep to turn up on, if they don't play ball.
Use Google streetview to check out their postcode. If there is a couch in the front garden then go somewhere else....


----------



## dafdaf123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for your replay, Can you recommend a different A3 printer for me that is good and is cost effective on the ink?
Regarding the heat press it is mentioned that there is 2 years warranty, do you think I should go for something else? The one I wanted I cant find in the U.K

Cheers,
Daf


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

dafdaf123 said:


> Thank you for your replay, Can you recommend a different A3 printer for me that is good and is cost effective on the ink?
> Regarding the heat press it is mentioned that there is 2 years warranty, do you think I should go for something else? The one I wanted I cant find in the U.K
> 
> Cheers,
> Daf


The printer you are looking at is a good printer, but if you can't get reliable refillable carts for it you are stuck with more expensive ink options. Other models using the same cartridges have the same problem ( 7610 7620). The guy from the link I gave you is still selling the pre-filled compatible cartridges at £16 a set, but compared with £15.95 for 4 x 100ml of bulk ink, that is still expensive.
The obvious upgrade would be to the Epson 1500w, but at £200 - £230 is more money.

Here is a link to the thread about ink problems I mentioned above.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t748505.html

I genuinely wouldn't know what to recommend as a good _cheap _heatpress. I bought a £600 Stahls - precisely to avoid buying a low grade Chinese press - and it hasn't worked properly from about 8months old, and fell apart at 14 months old! For repair, it would need to be sent to Germany....


----------



## dafdaf123 (Feb 25, 2017)

So...I went for the Epson 1500 and now I am looking for a good quality transfer papers, any one knows if these are any good?

120gsm A3 Dye Sublimation Paper 100 sheets Ideal for Mug or T-shirts | eBay

And if not can you please recommend me on good A3 ones?

Thanks!


----------

